# Guinea pig Inbreeding?



## ametcher (Jan 17, 2012)

I was considering breeding one of my female guinea pigs with her father but I've heard both negative and positive comments about inbreeding guinea pigs. What are everybody elses opinions on this subject? Is it safe to inbreed guinea pigs? Thanks.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Why do you want to breed your guinea pigs? Why do you want to breed girly pig with her father? What are you hoping to achieve through breeding?

Some breeders will agree with it for genetic reasons to bring out recessive genes etc.

Personally I don't agree with it. It can cause major problems and in my opinion it is not natural.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

ametcher said:


> I was considering breeding one of my female guinea pigs with her father but I've heard both negative and positive comments about inbreeding guinea pigs. What are everybody elses opinions on this subject? Is it safe to inbreed guinea pigs? Thanks.


What are your reasons to wanting to do line breeding?
Do you have an experienced breeding mentor to help you line breed properly?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Line breeding is only to be done by experienced cavy breeders. I wouldn't do it.
Why do you want to breed?
Its a wonderful hobby if done properly but takes a LOT of time.
When I used to breed it took up most of my time..no social life for me lol


----------

